# Que pais les gustaria visitar & vivir alli?



## Imzas (Ago 15, 2011)

Hola, quisiera saber que pais les llama mas la atencion, si quisieran visitarlo o mudarse por un largo tiempo alli. 
Tal vez por razones de desarrolllo profesional, personal.
Tengo un amigo que le fascina Colombia, dice que el tema electronico/radio aficion es barato por alla, tiene planes de quedarse por alla. 
A mi por ejemplo me encantaria visitar Francia, quiza no por razones profesionales, si no mas bien, por que tengo reminiscencias de ese pais, el idioma es tan suave y romantico, hay lugares bellisimos, recuerdos de una vida pasada, propios o ajenos.
El otro pais qu me encantaria visitar seria Japón, por su cultura, por el anime-manga, tecnologia, etc.
Tambien me encantaria visitar México, encuentro que por allá hay gente muy calida y humana.
Y a ustedes que pais les llama la atencion o quisieran visitar?


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 15, 2011)

Pues vivo en Mexico y la verdad me gusta este pais.. pero como soy friolento me iria a una zona un poco mas calida... al vez algo en el mediterraneo o en una isla caribeña... 

Tambien me gustaria visitar canada... pero en verano


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 15, 2011)

jajaja, yo soy de Argentina y la verdad me gusta el país...pero no los gobernantes jajaja

me iría...a vivir a Colombia o Brazil, climas caribeños


----------



## charlie45 (Ago 16, 2011)

Hola a todos.
Soy un ing electrico cubano, bastante nuevo en el foro,Jazminia me encanta tu tema.Por mi parte cualquiera de los paises mencionados en los post anteriores me parecen fantasticos. 
Pero hay un lugar en el mumdo que admiro especialmente, se llama HOLANDA, es un paiis que vive permanentemente amenazado por la invasion del mar, y sin embargo, tiene un desarrollo cultural y tecnico fantastico, hay fotos increibles al respecto.
Les pregunto a todos, si Cuba no les gustaria visitar, yo vivo en un edificio frente al mar, la vista es preciosa, quisiera postear alguna foto pero mi conexion es muy lenta, espero que esto mejore en el futuro.
Un saludo afectuoso....


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 16, 2011)

En realidad todos los paises del mundo tienen su hermosura...Cuba por supuesto...inclusive aquellos paises azotados por las guerras y la miseria...

Todo el mundo es hermoso...y merece ser visto y disfrutado


----------



## arielbaes (Ago 23, 2011)

Soy ingeniero en electronica y telecomunicaciones, soy Cubano y mi sueño es visitar Colombia , no pregunten porque ,, jajaj sencillamente unos sueñan con Holanda, otros con Francia ...y yo, a mi me gusta Colombia y si Dios quiere algun dia podre vitarla.


----------



## dcastibl1 (Ago 23, 2011)

buena esa ariel, yo en cambio en barranquilla me quedo... y si me gustaria visitar esoty paises: argentina, alemania, rusia e israel, principalmente...


----------



## arielbaes (Ago 23, 2011)

Vives en barraquilla Colombia¿¿


----------



## tinchus (Ago 24, 2011)

Soy de argentina, vivo en mar del plata. Soy ingeniero electrónico y  fanático de la playa como buen marplatense, viviria o estaria un tiempo  prolongado en alguna ciudad con mar y buen clima (aca en invierno te  congelas, en este momento hacen exactamente 2 grados)

Recien estos ultimos años mi carrera empezó a dejar algun dinero como  para poder viajar. Estuve por mexico (riviera maya), dominicana (santo  domingo y bayahibe) y cuba. Todos lugares increibles pero cuba realmente  me fascino. Estuve una semana de solo playa en Cayo Largo, una isla  increible donde solo hay tres hoteles, un pequeño pueblo, aeropuerto y  marina, arena blanca y agua transparente, y otra semana recorriendo en  auto Varadero, Santa Clara, Trinidad, Cienfuegos y La Habana.

Como bien dice Charlie45 la habana es una ciudad hermosa, la imagen del  puerto con las fortalezas, la parte vieja, el malecon, los mojitos,  daiquiris, cuba libres, jaja, en fin todo. Aparte, como muchos  argentinos, me traje la foto que queremos tener.


----------



## Imzas (Ago 24, 2011)

hola, gracias a todos por expresar sus vivencias y sentires respecto a otros paises.
Habia olvidado decir que me encantaria conocer un pais hermano, al que admiro muchisisimo, mejor dicho a los seres humanos que viven ahi, es Argentina, muy avanzada en muchos aspectos, quiza no tanto en equidad economica, pero en <chile se vive otro tanto al respecto. Saludos vecinitos de Barrio !


----------



## arielbaes (Ago 25, 2011)

tinchus dijo:


> Soy de argentina, vivo en mar del plata. Soy ingeniero electrónico y  fanático de la playa como buen marplatense, viviria o estaria un tiempo  prolongado en alguna ciudad con mar y buen clima (aca en invierno te  congelas, en este momento hacen exactamente 2 grados)
> 
> Recien estos ultimos años mi carrera empezó a dejar algun dinero como  para poder viajar. Estuve por mexico (riviera maya), dominicana (santo  domingo y bayahibe) y cuba. Todos lugares increibles pero cuba realmente  me fascino. Estuve una semana de solo playa en Cayo Largo, una isla  increible donde solo hay tres hoteles, un pequeño pueblo, aeropuerto y  marina, arena blanca y agua transparente, y otra semana recorriendo en  auto Varadero, Santa Clara, Trinidad, Cienfuegos y La Habana.
> 
> Como bien dice Charlie45 la habana es una ciudad hermosa, la imagen del  puerto con las fortalezas, la parte vieja, el malecon, los mojitos,  daiquiris, cuba libres, jaja, en fin todo. Aparte, como muchos  argentinos, me traje la foto que queremos tener.




De Ariel
Gracias amigo,, esa foto en mi plaza es un simbolo,,me alegra que hables asi de mi Cuba, porque de verdad es linda, yo viaje a Canada y Mexico para estudiar y extrañaba mis playas, mi gente pero igual me gustaria poder algun dia viajar nuevamente a algun pais latino del sur , y tal vez me guste para vivir y trabajar,, porque como bien tu has dicho ,,ambos somos ing en electronica y ahora termino maestria en telematica y para que tanto estudiar ,,quisiera desarrollarme en lo que mejor se hacer aqui no tengo posibilidades en esas especialidades...algunos amigos de colombia y panama me cuentan que alla podria hacer algo y quisiera intentarlo,,eso es todo.

un abrazo cubano y si algun dia quieres regrasar por Cuba avisame para orientarte y poder servirte en algo.


----------



## charlie45 (Sep 5, 2011)

Amigo Tinchus
Esa foto que posteaste, el lugar es muy cerca de donde vivo, es un simbolo de la ciudad, y muchos visitantes especialmente los argentinos la llevan e recuerdo. Aunque ahora vivo en La Habana, estuve casi 20 años en Sta Clara, la cuidad del Ché, que tambien visitaste,espero poder escribirte para compartir al respecto, a mi me gustaria visitar Rosario, aunque siendo realista, eso solo es una quimera.
Un saludo afectuoso
Charlie


----------



## zizou (Sep 5, 2011)

Yo a suiza , que dicen que tiene mucha calidad de vida !!


----------



## jol45 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hola.
Disculpen que lo diga de esta manera, Soy Chileno, vivo en chile, y me gusta vivir aqui.
Visitar otros paises Feliz. Conocer otras gentes y culturas, mas que paisajes o monumentos, conocer la gente.
He tenido la suerte de viajar y conocer algunas localidades de Argentina ,y una en Colombia por razones de mi trabajo, la gente muy buena y amable en general. sobre todo con quienes trabajé, personas como yo, que viven de su trabajo, con familias Etc. Etc.  En mis ratos libres recorria las calles visitaba los mercados y supermercados, para saber como y de que viven las personas.(Lo mismo hago en ciudades y pueblos de Chile)
Estoy convencido que los paises *no* son como lo dicen las agencias de turismo. o los periodicos y revistas y mucho menos como lo indican los ministerios de relaciones exteriores (o Cansilleria)

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 14, 2011)

A mi me encanta mi pais (Venezuela) y me gustaba mas aun en la era antes del loco  de irme a otro pais creo que visitaría Japon, me gusta a pesar de los tsunamis...


----------



## Imzas (Sep 15, 2011)

Jol45 por casualidad no eres el usuario Electroloko verdad?, es que visito Colombia y le fascino XD
En todo caso, si lo eres no importa, no dire nada que pueda molestarte


----------



## jol45 (Sep 15, 2011)

[
Estoy convencido que los paises *no* son como lo dicen las agencias de turismo. o los periodicos y revistas y mucho menos como lo indican los ministerios de relaciones exteriores (o Cansilleria)

Saludos[/QUOTE]

En mi post anterior me falto algo, *son mucho mejor*, y sobre todo su gente,lo pude apreciar en mis visitas a algunas ciudades Argentinas y una de Colombia.

Saludos

Jazminia

       Tu comentario aparecio mientras escribia mi post reciente.
No se que quieres decir con lo de Electroloco, pero te aseguro que soy una persona normal, y mi visita a colombia fue a trabajar y trabajar y trabajar, en casi tres semanas solo dos Domingos recorri el pueblo donde estaba sus alrededores y otro pueblo sercano. lugares muy bonito y, muy distinto a nuestro pais,
Y repito la gente buenisima, muy amable correcta y muy educada, con decir que los pasajeros al bajar de lus buses locales le dan las gracias al chofer, y este contestaba "es mi gusto"

Saludos

Nota.
Todavia no logro apronder a usar estos post, y aparecen o reaparecen cosas.
Jol45


----------



## Imzas (Sep 15, 2011)

aaa me referia al usuario ElectroLoko , perdon si ofendi


----------



## jol45 (Sep 15, 2011)

Jazminia

Si me confundes con otra persona, y lo corriges ningun problema, yo pense que aunque soy electronico y a veces electrico, no tengo nada de loco,(al menos eso creo)

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 16, 2011)

El otro día estabamos analizando algo matemático financiero con mi papa y bueno...descubrí que desde la moneda nacional llamada Peso Moneda Nacional (creo) se devaluó tanto que hoy en día

1 dólar sería igual a 40.000.000.000 de esos pesos...teniendo en cuenta todas las conversiones que sufró la economía de este país y todos los ceros que le sacaron a los billetes hasta que hoy por hoy...el resultado sería aproximadamente ese: 40.000.000.000 de pesos a 1 dólar

hoy 1 dólar = 4 pesos

es decir... imagínense cuanto se ha robado en éste maravilloso pais


----------



## dcastibl1 (Oct 8, 2011)

arielbaes si vivo y soy de barranquilla...


----------



## yordeynisgh (Oct 13, 2011)

saludos para todos, en especial a los Cubanos. Una hogar más en Cienfuegos

Cada país tiene su toque, incluso donde vivas también, ejemplo: yo vivo en Cuba, provincia de  Cienfuegos y el prado, bulevar y malecón. 

no se, para mi esta lindisimo y muchas personas lo comentan...


----------



## charlie45 (Oct 17, 2011)

Gracias yordeynis, soy de La Habana, pero vivi varios años en Cienfuegos, bellisima ciudad cubana, ojala se mantenga como cuando la conocí
Un abrazo
Charlie

Gracias yordeynis, soy de La Habana, pero vivi varios años en Cienfuegos, bellisima ciudad cubana, ojala se mantenga como cuando la conocí
Un abrazo
Charlie

Disculpen por la repeticion.
Qusiera enviarles agunas fotos, pero la velocidad de conexion no me lo permite, so pena de estar toda la mañana en esto, y les digo, que por una hora de conexion estoy pagando la mitad de lo que gano en un dia.
Saludos
Charlie


----------



## yordeynisgh (Oct 19, 2011)

pero bueno ya que hablamos aquí de que país nos gustaría vivir, bueno si fuera a buscar el país donde quisiera vivir seria uno donde pudiera ejercer mi profesión y donde pudiera estudiar lo que me gusta con los recursos necesarios, me gusta ser autodidacta, y acá me limita mucho los componentes electrónicos, ya vieron lo caro que están. de otro punto de vista, me gustaría viajar a España, Argentina, Rusia (aunque no entienda ni cuete su idioma), pero siempre tienes que virar a tu país de nacimiento, por que tienes amigos que son más que familias.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Oct 19, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> hola, gracias a todos por expresar sus vivencias y sentires respecto a otros paises.
> Habia olvidado decir que me encantaria conocer un pais hermano, al que admiro muchisisimo, mejor dicho a los seres humanos que viven ahi, es Argentina, muy avanzada en muchos aspectos, quiza no tanto en equidad economica, pero en <chile se vive otro tanto al respecto. Saludos vecinitos de Barrio !


 

Que bueno es escuchar a una chilena hablar bien de los argentinos!!!


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Oct 19, 2011)

venezuela es para mi lo mejor buen clima buenas playas pero me gustaria visitar ee.uu miami saludos a todos


----------



## lubeck (Oct 22, 2011)

A mi me gustaria vivir o de jo*id* visitar Alemania.... algun dia.... algun dia...


----------



## Eduardo (Oct 29, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> ...Habia olvidado decir que me encantaria conocer un pais hermano, al que admiro muchisisimo, mejor dicho a los seres humanos que viven ahi, es Argentina, muy avanzada en muchos aspectos, quiza no tanto en equidad economica, ...


Venite a estudiar a Santa Fe 
Hace un rato, leyendo el diario, me encontre con esto  , no sabía ni que estuviera en proyecto. 
Me alegra la noticia, son cosas que no van a cambiar el mundo, pero que evitarán a algunos momentos incómodos.


----------

